# Wi-Fi News > Ειδήσεις - Αναδημοσίευση άρθρων >  Ασύρματη σύνδεση στο internet μέσα από ειδικές λάμπες..!!!!!!!!!

## akakios

*Την ασύρματη σύνδεση στο internet μέσα από ειδικές λάμπες αναπτύσει πανεπιστήμιο στην Κίνα*Ερευνητές του πανεπιστημίου Fudan της Σανγκάης ισχυρίζονται πως έχουν βρει τον τρόπο να δώσουν τέλος στη χρήση του Wi-Fi με τη νέα τεχνολογία που ακούει στο όνομα Li-Fi.

Σύμφωνα με τους ερευνητές μέσα από μία ειδική λάμπα LED διαθέτει ένα μικροτσίπ, το οποίο θα μπορεί να συνδέει μέχρι και τέσσερις συσκευές στο διαδίκτυο.

Η λάμπα αυτή διαθέτει τεχνολογία που βασίζεται στις συχνότητες του φωτός και όχι στα ραδιοκύματα και το ειδικό μικροτσίπ που είναι ενσωματωμένο στη λάμπα μπορεί και παράγει σήμα, το οποίο φτάνει τα 150 megabites το δευτερόλεπτο και θεωρείται πολύ πιο γρήγορο από τη μέση ασύρματη σύνδεση.

Ήδη μέσα στον επόμενο μήνα οι ερευνητές αναμένεται να παρουσιάσουν δέκα τέτοιες πρωτότυπες λάμπες στη Διεθνή Έκθεση Βιομηχανίας στη Σανγκάη.

Τέλος η τεχνολογία Li-Fi μπορεί και χρησιμοποιεί μόλις το 5% της ενέργειας που απαιτείται για να λειτουργήσουν αντίστοιχες μηχανές εκπομπής σήματος wifi.

http://www.newsit.gr/default.php?pna...60434&catid=14

----------

